# "Material Transformations" (animation)



## unpopular (Sep 13, 2014)

Very short animation I did looking at organic materials and interaction. May turn it into something more significant later on. CC Welcome, though keep in mind it is meant as a study, not a finished product.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 16, 2014)

Nothing? Really? Guess that's the problem with animation. Only an animator knows how much goes into even ten seconds. :/


----------



## mmaria (Sep 16, 2014)

well....it's a bit fast and short but I like it...
and also I'm a bit confused by the second surface line..

and... i know nothing about animation so, don't listen to me


----------



## unpopular (Sep 16, 2014)

I wanted to convey the drop hitting the ground and the ground figure in one motion. I wad playing with the notion that a drop of water "becomes" the surface which it hits.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 17, 2014)

after you explained I understand what you were trying to do, but still it doesn't seem "smooth" in understanding what you wanted to say


again... it's jmo... and I'm curious what others think


----------



## unpopular (Sep 22, 2014)

It's all good. I only put maybe 10 hours into it (which may sound like a lot, but really isn't, at least at my skill level). I appreciate your feedback.


----------

